# French Project - 7 cordes Baritone gaucher



## DNA42 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 

First you should know I'm french and my english is very bad, or sorry if I don't speak well and I hope you can understand me clearly.

A new prodject is taking place after a few monthes of reflexion. I'm lefty and I wanted a 7 string but I could'nt find what I wanted so I went to see mister Dupont.
I already know his work because he built a telecaster a year ago and I love his work so obvioussly I went to him.
The first time I spoke to him about the prodject it was friday at 17h45 and we discussed untill 20h15, I had to shorten the discussion because I had to comeback to home for a friend, just to point out how great and friendly this builder is.

Specifications:

- Mahogany body/Spalted Maple top[+on the head too].
- bolt on neck in walnut/Rosewood from madagascar fingerboard.
- 7 strings/24 frets/12" radius/27" scale.
- Frets: 1.3/2.6. 
- Inlays: abalone inlays side dots but not on the top of the fingerboard.
- Body shape: inspired by Suhr Modern.
- Head shape: inspired by Siggi Braun.

Finish:
- color: brown with sunburst + natural binding.
- satin finish for the neck/lacquered body.
- harware: Chrome.

Accessories:
- nut: inspired by alembic.
- Bridge: inspired by Hannes by Schaller.
- pick-ups: Benedetti [Metal Matrix/Rock], split bobine //.
- tuners: schaller locking.
- The back plate is made of wood and inlaid.
- It will be equipped with a Treble bleed and Strap-Lock.



Description of détails:


Neck/body junction:
Like Jem/RG and the measure taken after an acoustic crafter [I dont want a thin neck because I have big hands]






Head:
the head style siggi without a truss rod cover because it will be accessible at the heel. the veneer will be spalted maple.





Fingerboard:
I've this choice, I choose the number 1:





Body:
the body will have a suhr shape, the lower horn will be re designed. I want a thick body for the sound quality. 
The controls placement will be redesigned, the jack will be on the side like on a Jem.
Suhr Modern shape:




Jack:





Finish:
I found exactly what I search on a guitar, a LesPauls from Frank Hartung:




The first idea for the sunburst is the same on the next picture, but maybe he can be the same than on the LP picture [Black or colour].




The mahogany with a little color maybe.



Accessories:
nut in metal:




Schallers locking [répartitions 4/3]:




the hannes does not exist for left handed, mister Dupont will rebuild it for the guitar. and the "&#339;illets" like telecaster.
Hannes:




For the pickups, 2 benedetti humbuckers, metal matrix for the bridge and rock for the neck. Mister dupont will do a black finished.
without the plastic around, like on the music man petrucci:





The back plate is made of wood and inlaid.
Exemple for the plate:




This project is close to 3k&#8364;, it will be finish in the summer.




[News from the 01 June 2010]

- Bridge is over, just need to do the chrome, first copy of a Hannes lefty/seven strings!
- He do the finition for the pickup.
- I choose the rosewood [picture]. 

the "patron" of the guitar, first visualisation:




he took this picture for see if all is ok, the head is reverse and I want her normal, the rest is perfect.

with wood:




With the good fingerboard but not the good top.
The piece of wood for the top:






[News from the 10 June 2010]	

- I choose the top number 7.
- Neck's wood is walnut.
- I ask to him for write "10th April..." behind the head [like for give to this guitar a name], I ask if we use metal, abalone, wood or any-else.
- I don't really want to have the switch in plastic, if he can have a different matiere, wood or I find on the net one in metal [I'm not sur if it's true]. If you know an alternative please say to me.
- I'm not sure about the acces for the truss-rod, we talk about that.
- Behind the guitar, normally we use plastic for hidden all of the control, on this guitar we use wood, like spalted or just maple, we don't decide yet.


french version [and more completed for the text] here:

Guitariste.com


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 2, 2010)

wow magnifique, je le traduis pour les membres  

translation for you guys....

Bonjour à tous, un nouveau projet commence à prendre vis après des mois de réflexions. Je voulais acquérir une 7 cordes gaucher mais sachant ce que je souhaite et ne trouvant pas de modèle me plaisant sur le marché j'ai décider de faire appelle à monsieur Dupont.

hello all, a new prodject is taking place after a few monthes of reflexion. I wanted a 7 string for left handed but could not find what I wanted so I went to see mister Dupont

Je connait déjà sont travail car il m'a réalisé une Telecaster il y a de cela un an et étant parfaitement satisfait de son travail c'est tout naturellement que je n'imaginai pas me faire faire cette guitare par quelqu'un d'autre.

I already know his work because he built a telecaster a year ago and I love his work so obvioussly I went to him.

La première fois que je lui ai parlé de ce projet c'était un vendredi à 17h45 [je crois qu'il ferme à 18h], et on à discuter du cahier des charges jusqu'à 20h15, et j'ai du raccourcir notre dialogue car je devait rentré pour un ami, c'est vous dire la disponibilité et la gentillesse du monsieur.

The first time I spoke to him about the prodject it was friday at 17h45 and we discussed untill 20h15, I had to shorten the discussion because I had to go home to meet a friend, just to point out how great and friendly this builder is.

Maintenant place à la fiche technique.

and now the specs

les bois:
Corps acajou avec une table en Spalted Maple.
Une touche en palissandre de Madagascar sur un manche soit en érable un peu spécial [suivant un certain fournisseur] ou sinon en noyer.

mahogany and spalted maple body
madagascar rosewood fingerboard, maple neck or walnut

Le manche:
Vissé [avec un talon de type Jem/RG] avec un profil plutôt standard [mesure prise sur mon acoustique Crafter, je ne recherche pas un manche fin car j'ai de grande mains et quand je fait un ré ouvert sur une RG prestige je ne touche que la touche et pas le manche ce qui n'est pas des plus confortable] et une finition satiné.

bolt on neck, the measure taken after an acoustic crafter. I dont want a thin neck because I have big hands and a satin finish

La tête:
Inspiré des têtes Siggi Braun sans plaque d'accès au Truss Rod car celui-ci sera un bas de la touche et ayant la rondelle des mécaniques en dessous du niveau du plaquage en Spalted Maple [Pour accordé la finition de la tête au corps].

the head style siggi without a truss rod cover because it will be accessible at the heel. the veneer will be spalted maple

La touche:
Une touche 24 cases doté d'un radius de 12", des frettes au dimensions suivantes: 1,3/2,6. Le diapason cera de 27" [686,5mm, l'équivalent d'une case en plus par rapport au diapason fender].
Les repères de tranche seront en nacre mais il n'y en auras pas sur la touche, pour laisser place à la beauté du bois.

fingerboard 24 frets, 12'' radius, 27'' scale, abalone inlays side dots but not on the top of the fingerboard

Le corps:
Je voulais une forme strat mais modernisé alors j'ai choisis une forme de Suhr modern, cependant la corne inférieur ne me plaisant pas elle sera re-dessiné. J'ai gardé comme idée d'avoir un corps bien épais pour la qualité du son donc à l'opposé d'une sabre!
Et les positions des contrôles sera revus.
La prise jack sera comme sur les Jems, de biais sur la tranche.

the body will have a suhr shape, the lower horn will be re designed. I want a thick body for the sound quality. The controls placement will be redesigned, the jack will be on the side like on a Jem

Finitions:
La table sera teinté, d'une teinte brun/ambré, avec un binding naturelle sur la tranche [fait avec la teinte, et vu que la table est réchauffé ça promet d'être jolie].
Le reste du corps restera naturel, le tout englobé dans un vernis [me rappelle plus si ça à un nom, standard pas satiné].
Les parties métalliques seront finition chrome [j'ai une sueur très corrosive et c'est ce qui tiendras le mieux dans le temps].

the finish will be dark braun, with natural binding, all the rest will be natural and lacquered. chrome hardware

Les accessoires:
Le sillet sera inspiré des alembics en métal.
Les mécaniques seront des schallers bloquantes [répartitions 4/3].
Le chevalet sera du custom, ce sera tout simplement le Hannes de chez Schaller mais comme celui-ci n'existe pas en gaucher ni en sept cordes M. Dupont va le fabriqué lui-même. J'ai choisis ce chevalet car il est très doux au contact de la main gauche, et parce qu'il est beau! Sérieusement il permet au cordes de traverser le corps ce qui était important pour moi et les cordes seront maintenus par des &#339;illets de type telecaster.

the nut will be inspired by the alembics, the tuners schaller locking and a hannes bridge. But since the hannes does not exist for left handed, mister Dupont will rebuild it for the guitar.

Les micros seront deux humbuckers [splitables] Benedetti: un Metal matrix au chevalet et un Rock en position manche, M. Dupont va voir avec le monsieur de chez Benedetti si il est possible de les avoir finitions noir brillant sinon M. Dupont trouveras un moyens pour le faire [j'espère pouvoir garder le logo Benedetti, car je le trouve très esthétique].
Ceux-ci n'auront pas de cadre, comme par exemple sur les music man petrucci.

for the pickups, 2 benedetti humbuckers, model metal matrix for the bridge and rock for the neck. Mister dupont will try and have them black finished, if not he will find a solution, direct mounted

La plaque au dos sera en bois et incrusté.
Il y auras un filtre-aigü sur le potentiomètre de volume et équipé de strap-lock.



Voilà, tout ceci devrais prendre environs 4 mois pour ça réalisation.

so this will take about 4 monthes

Pour des exemples visuelles, la table est celle-ci [je ne pense pas qu'elle vas resté longtemps sur le site]:

here is a visual exemple


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 2, 2010)

cool! and that spalt maple... DAMN! 

thanks for the translation huf


----------



## metalvince333 (Feb 2, 2010)

Je ne savait pas que tu parlait francais Patrick! Le projet a lair super et ouais l'érable est tout simplement magnifique!Jai hate de voir ce que ca vas donner!


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 2, 2010)

One thing that I really don't like about french people is that they insist to speak in their language ignoring that french is not exactly the most spoken language in the world.... excuse me for the vent, and for the OT.

Btw, this looks FANTASTIC. Keep up the good work


----------



## leandroab (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy shit this is amazing...


Thanks Patrick for the translations!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 2, 2010)

Huf you rock!

this build sounds sick too. can't wait to see some progress.


----------



## DNA42 (Feb 3, 2010)

Un grand merci à toi hufschmid, je me suis permis d'utilisé ta traduction et de l'intégré dans mon texte d'origine.

Yes, I'm in love with spalted maple!

@mrhankey87: I am aware that I should've used English for this post but I posted just before going to sleep and I was going to translate for the next day [but Hufschmid did before me, thank you!] was my means to get motivated to post my project. No worries, I'll speak english now, which was my goal.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 3, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Je ne savait pas que tu parlait francais Patrick! Le projet a lair super et ouais l'érable est tout simplement magnifique!Jai hate de voir ce que ca vas donner!



living in the french part of switzerland, french is my main language dude



DNA42 said:


> Un grand merci à toi hufschmid, je me suis permis d'utilisé ta traduction et de l'intégré dans mon texte d'origine.



mais de rien c'était pour t'éviter que quelqu'un ne ferme le thread


----------



## 8string (Feb 3, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> One thing that I really don't like about french people is that they insist to speak in their language ignoring that french is not exactly the most spoken language in the world.... excuse me for the vent, and for the OT.
> 
> Btw, this looks FANTASTIC. Keep up the good work



Tbh, I've met more english speaking french than italians in my 5 years as a guide.

And that maple is teh sex...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Feb 3, 2010)

Salut et bienvenue a sevenstring.org!

That is about all of the French I can speak.

This sounds like a great project. I love spalted maple tops. I'm looking forward to the updates on this one.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 3, 2010)

DNA42 said:


> Un grand merci à toi hufschmid, je me suis permis d'utilisé ta traduction et de l'intégré dans mon texte d'origine.
> 
> Yes, I'm in love with spalted maple!
> 
> @mrhankey87: I am aware that I should've used English for this post but I posted just before going to sleep and I was going to translate for the next day [but Hufschmid did before me, thank you!] was my means to get motivated to post my project. No worries, I'll speak english now, which was my goal.



this post blew my mind.


----------



## DNA42 (Feb 3, 2010)

@hufschmid: Ils n'allaient pas le fermer pour une langue différente quand même!  J'ai déjà vu des posts en français sur ce site donc je pensait par qu'il y aurait de telle réaction.

@AvantGuardian: Merci! It's good to know that in french, it gives me a warm welcome.
It took me a few months for the whole project is in my head.
I will ask the [what the word for someone who builds guitars? It's Luthier in french...] if it can take pictures during the realization.

@Customisbetter: Can you explain? I don't understand.


----------



## Senensis (Feb 3, 2010)

Since you are also posting here, I'm going to stop looking at the thread in the french forums 

As I said before, kickass project and looking foward to seeing the results !


----------



## DNA42 (Feb 3, 2010)

I think the project will interest more people on a forum dedicated to the 7-string, and as I read this forum without participating is the opportunity to do.

Edit: It's a disaster, the table is sold... he'll have another I found... It's a tragedy because I love this table...


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I've fews news about my project, we are a little bit late but now it's start again.

The News:
- The bridge is finish, you can see on a picture, fist hannes lefty/seven string!.
- He actually finish to build the pick-up from Benedetti.
- I've choice the fretboard wood (picture).
- The neck is in Walnut, I don't like the piece of maple.
- I need to choice the top wood, I said to you before, the wood on the first post are buy before I can or I need to choice an other one, I've fews choice and if you want to help me....

Place to the picture:





He took this picture for see if all is okay (I'm in a stranger country for now...), the head is reverse here, it's a mistake because I want here normal but all the rest is ok, the body form, control position...
I really love this head.





An example with wood, you can see the rosewood for the fretboad, I really like it!
The spalted is an example, I can choose this one or an other one (it's number 15).

I can choose the wood in the fews next picture, my favorite is number 7:

















I found the color for the top, thank you Mister Frank Hartung:
Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - LP Special



.

It's all for today, I need to choose the top for he can start the production.

PS: sorry if my english is bad.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 1, 2010)

can i ask where you got the bridge for that? and what it is called?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 1, 2010)

le numero 1 est pas mal aussi et tu progresses bien aussi!!

allez bon courage!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> can i ask where you got the bridge for that? and what it is called?



It's a Schaller Hannes.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 1, 2010)

thankyou sir


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> can i ask where you got the bridge for that? and what it is called?



i think this is a schaller bridge Schaller hannes bridge

Schaller-Steg &bdquo;Hannes&ldquo; | Schaller-Electronic

Bollocks ... 'd by Max...is is too metal for me that Max...


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh so fast for answer ^^
@ Thrashmanzac: The original is "Hannes by Schaller" but he doesn't exist in lefty and in seven string too, I show that to my guitar builder (I think you say "luthier" too?) and he said to me I can build for you, it's not a real hannes, it's a copy buy my luthier.
@Ralphy1976: merci bien! la ça avance et ça fait plaisir, mais qu'est-ce que c'est dur de choisir la table...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 1, 2010)

oui les tables sont vraiment dures a choisir, mais surtout ne lesine pas sur l'epaisseur de bois...moi je trouve qu'il faut au moins 3mm


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmm... I foresee a gorgeous guitar in the near future.


----------



## Hammy (Jun 1, 2010)

DNA42 said:


> Oh so fast for answer ^^
> @ Thrashmanzac: The original is "Hannes by Schaller" but he doesn't exist in lefty and in seven string too, I show that to my guitar builder (I think you say "luthier" too?) and he said to me I can build for you, it's not a real hannes, it's a copy buy my luthier.



Then your luthier did an amazing job replicating it! 

I really dig it when guys go that in-depth to make your dream plans come true


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 1, 2010)

@Ralphy1976: il est prévu que la table fasse 5mm, donc ça concorde avec tes idées ^_^, il est vrai que je ne peux pas m'imaginer avec une table de moins de 3mm, c'est plus une table mais un plaquage apres...
@fred the shred: oh thank you
@Hammy: thank you for him!
This guy make my dream in real and it's awesome!


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 1, 2010)

très belle, mon ami!


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 1, 2010)

Merci Aurochs34!
It's my first 7 string, I think when I comeback with the guitar to my home, after improve I want to play an album of Mucc, "Kuchiki no Tou" for play so many heavy riff ^^ and after I try jazz chord! And I can do a video at this time.


----------



## yacker (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww man, I was so excited thinking that they finally decided to make a 7 string hannes bridge


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 1, 2010)

@Yacker: No, schaller don't do a 7 string version of the hannes, my luthier build this for this guitar.


----------



## Senensis (Jun 1, 2010)

La table 7, de très très loin je trouve.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tout cela est bien beau, mais avant de vous excuser de ne pas parler Anglais, vous feriez bien d'ecrire correctement le Français ! 
par respect pour les autres qui font l'effort de vous répondre en Français

Well, well, before complaining about your problems speaking English, think about your incorrect French grammar/writing ! 
To respect people here who make the effort to answer you in French


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 1, 2010)

77zark77 said:


> Tout cela est bien beau, mais avant de vous excuser de ne pas parler Anglais, vous feriez bien d'ecrire correctement le Français !
> par respect pour les autres qui font l'effort de vous répondre en Français
> 
> Well, well, before complaining about your problems speaking English, think about your incorrect French grammar/writing !
> To respect people here who make the effort to answer you in French



a qui fais tu allusion?? also we are a minority here, so...


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 1, 2010)

DNA42 said:


> And in French:
> 
> Bonjour à tous, un nouveau projet commence à prendre vi*s* après des mois de réflexion*s*. Je voulais acquérir une 7 cordes gaucher mais sachant ce que je souhaite et ne trouvant pas de modèle me plaisant sur le marché j'ai décider de faire appel*le* à monsieur Dupont.
> 
> ...


 
et j'en oublie surement


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 1, 2010)

Are the pickups benedettis or Benedettos?? =P


----------



## Larcher (Jun 1, 2010)

C'est vraiment super ! Ne lache pas


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 1, 2010)

77zark77 said:


> et j'en oublie surement



Who cares about the spelling as long as it's not going overboard, you didn't have to quote an entire message and reply a one liner, either.
And yes I'm french.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 2, 2010)

77zark77 said:


> et j'en oublie surement



Now I'm not one to call out a Frenchman on his French...but I think...


Je connai*t* déjà son*t* travail car il m'a réalisé une Telecaster...

Je connaiS déjà son travail car il m'a réalisé une Telecaster...


...non? oui? peut-être?

I just thought I'd partake in the French from over here.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 2, 2010)

no! 

je devrais* son*


----------



## Kapee (Jun 2, 2010)

I studied french for 2 years 6 years ago and i never learnt anything and i cant remember anything from the class... Otherwise the build looks super awesome! Kinda gets me GAS'y, damn.


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 2, 2010)

That Carvin-ish headstock design is a neat touch, I must say! 

P.S. As long as everyone here understands everyone else perfectly, I don't see why we should be arguing about languages, of all things! Let's stick to guitars, they're much cooler.


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 2, 2010)

@Senensis: Merci car c'est celle que je pense préférer parmis les autres, ça confirme mes goûts!

@77zark77: Je comprends pas pourquoi tant d'animosité... certes j'ai fait énormément de fautes... mais la n'est pas la question sur ce topic... j'aurais dû me relire car j'ai écris ça étant crevé, cité tout mon poste en corrigant est un peu trop a mon goût... 

@scherzo1928: the pickups are Benedettis, Metal Matrix in bridge position and Rock in neck position, but Benedetti can't do this pickups like I want for the finition, the luthier do the good finition.
I want the plastic close to this: http://www.musicgadgets.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/seymour-duncan-sh-15.jpg
And benedetti said to me if I do the pastic, he is like the telecaster pickup: - 3_Singles_2.jpg

@larcher: merci bien, don't worry I never stop this project! Now I can have a guitar exactly like I imagine and is so good!

@Ironbird: yes I saw carvin head close to this-one, but a little bit different and I prefer the siggi braun's head, and speacially the meca a little bit insde the head.


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey every-one, little up for say:

- I choose the top number 7.
- Neck's wood is walnut.
- I ask to him for write "10th April..." behind the head [like for give to this guitar a name], I ask if we use metal, abalone, wood or any-else.
- I don't really want to have the switch in plastic, if he can have a different matiere, wood or I find on the net one in metal [I'm not sur if it's true]. If you know an alternative please say to me.
- I'm not sure about the acces for the truss-rod, we talk about that.
- Behind the guitar, normally we use plastic for hidden all of the control, on this guitar we use wood, like spalted or just maple, we don't decide yet.

It's all.

Edit: I change the first post and now, all the new be on a new post & on the first post.


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just I add one details on the first post, I forgot to say than the guitar have a little sunburst.


----------



## Roo (Jun 26, 2010)

That Spalt is Le Lovely


----------



## DNA42 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank You, I wonder to see the spalted with the color and finish!
Unfortunately, he is so busy... he don't have so much time... maybe I can [or my dad, I'm in a sranger country for now] speak to him monday for have news.


----------



## DNA42 (Jul 18, 2010)

[News from 16 July 2010]
I go to see the guitar builder this day.
I can see in real the top and the fretboard: really beautiful, like the bridge too.

We talk about fews things:
- The head are a little bid shorter.
- the body: 43mm.
- The truss rod acces like a pill behind the 24 fret.
- I move the tone potentiometre 5mm to the right.
- We choose the wood for the neck, a french walnut.
- We also choose the mahogany for the body, sorry no picture for now. 
- the 10th april can be in silver pen.
- the top of the switch in rosewood.
- The thing normaly in plastic behind the guitar would be in spalet.

He cut the neck and the body in front of me, it's great to see a guitar come from a piece of wood.

Few pictures:


----------



## yacker (Jul 18, 2010)

This build looks fantastic, I can't wait to see how it turns out. I have to ask though, does this builder speak english? If so I'd like to contact him about making me one of those bridges.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 18, 2010)

Agreed, I cant wait for this bridge to come from the factory with a 7 string option!!


----------



## DNA42 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you, at the beginnin of august i go to see the guitar and play for the first time, to see the color too and he do the finish after.
She should be finish faster now.
I really don't know if he speak english, I think yes, now it's time for sleeping in my country but when i wake up i can call him for ask that, if you have any question for him you can write me here.
and also
guitar builder contact:
maurice dupont
Tel: 05 45 32 54 10
for you can call him you should use this: (0) 335 45 32 54 10 [not sure about the first 0].


----------



## DNA42 (Jul 23, 2010)

The neck is over, he have the mecanics, and the top is now on the body. 
The pickup will be finish next week.
It's close to be finish!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy fuck a 7 string Hannes!


----------



## DNA42 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes I'm lucky because I show this bridge to my guitar builder, I just say this bridge can be perfect, it's so sad than schaller don't build one like I need.
And he say I can build it's not a problem!
I'm so lucky!


----------



## DNA42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello every-one,
In one month she will be over!

She need frets, pick-up and finish, few pictures:


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW! That is amazing work! You sir, are very lucky to have found such an amazing luthier. Congratulations.


----------



## DNA42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, he is very famous in my country, and it's not for nothing!

Nothing about the Idea? this guitar come from my brain! Haha, just kidding 

Thank you sir, I hope my level can be enough for play on this instrument like she deserve.


----------



## DNA42 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello every-one, little appointment this morning with the finish-man [don't know the name...].
This week-end the guitar builder do the "fondur", we do the color, first yellow and after brown with the sunburst at the end.

We put the name of Dupont on the headstock and the first finish.

Bonjour tous le monde, petit RDV avec le vernisseur ce matin.
We cannot do the binding cause of the 1/4 round...
In two weeks she will be close to be finish.
I go again friday maybe for see the finish dry.

The pictures:

With fondur:








Yellow, for put light:








After the brown and sunburst:


























The name:









and the finish:




It will be fast now =]


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

pretty cool looking axe, elle va etre vraiment bien une fois finie!!! bon courage!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 28, 2010)

that is fastly becoming one of my favorite spalted maple tops!! Great choice on "painting" it.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 28, 2010)

That finish looks awesome, really makes the grain stand out!

Great stuff man!


----------



## K-Roll (Sep 28, 2010)

hmmm i think that i would have gone with flame maple for the fingerboard..  (in this combination with the body color)


----------



## DNA42 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you =]

@scherzo1928: yeah I'm happy to can say the same, favorite spalted maple top!
And I really like this spalted with this color too, they are good looking together.

@K-Roll: with flame maple should be beautiful too, but I prefer mine rosewood, but everything is possible, I think she will be on the website of this guitarbuilder maybe.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 28, 2010)

so will that luthier sell those 7 string hannes bridges?


----------



## DNA42 (Sep 28, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> so will that luthier sell those 7 string hannes bridges?


I think is possible yes, you want to contact him for know, or I can ask.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Bridge and pick-ups will be back soon, it's means maybe in the end of the next week I will comeback to home with her


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 7, 2010)

fucking wow, that is some tasty colour you added to that spalted, fuckin yummy


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh you like? 
Now we will hear her sound in one week 
And sure, pictures and videos


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 14, 2010)

He have all the pieces, she will be over this week-end, and I will go take her in the begining of the next-week


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 18, 2010)

Now I thinking she is over, she will be mine at the end of the week


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 18, 2010)

DNA42 said:


> I think is possible yes, you want to contact him for know, or I can ask.



contacted them. They unfortunately refused to offer that Hannes to the public. They said it ruins the "specialty" of the piece. I said theres quite a few members here who would be interested in one. but it was a no go.

i wonder if one could get the back bar piece machined, and then buy 7 of the Hannes saddles to piece it together.

hmmmm...


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh? strange....
It's means I will be the only men with a Hannes 7 string for a while!


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 19, 2010)

I want to put a truss rod like those musican ones, what will you do? I'm curious because i can't find a "market made" one.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 20, 2010)

I had fews ideas about the truss-rod, but the luthier have this one, I was sure to one thing: I don't want the acces on the head, and I want close to the neck pick-up.
the idea we choose is really a good one, look great and acces so easy 

I'm sorry but I don't really understand your question, it's about a guitar you build?


----------



## yacker (Oct 20, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> contacted them. They unfortunately refused to offer that Hannes to the public. They said it ruins the "specialty" of the piece. I said theres quite a few members here who would be interested in one. but it was a no go.
> 
> i wonder if one could get the back bar piece machined, and then buy 7 of the Hannes saddles to piece it together.
> 
> hmmmm...



I've been thinking of doing the exact same thing. Now what would be smart is if schaller quit being so set in their ways and made one....Roland Hannes said himself that his first guitar build was an ERG. Oh well, this is off topic, sorry.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 20, 2010)

yacker said:


> I've been thinking of doing the exact same thing. Now what would be smart is if schaller quit being so set in their ways and made one....Roland Hannes said himself that his first guitar build was an ERG. Oh well, this is off topic, sorry.



I would really like a 7 string hannes bridge too, damn shame. Maybe if we got some sort of petition running here on the site and then sent it to them.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 20, 2010)

We can try, and think about lefty hannes too, mine is a copy of this, I know Roland Hannes like this bridge than the luthier build for me, cause he write/call (to) him.

and it's just one piece to do, the rest can be using for all the type of hannes bridge, it's not like ask a complex piece, just one in the case.

Or I will be the only one with a hannes lefty/7 string for a while...


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 20, 2010)

DNA42 said:


> I had fews ideas about the truss-rod, but the luthier have this one, I was sure to one thing: I don't want the acces on the head, and I want close to the neck pick-up.
> the idea we choose is really a good one, look great and acces so easy
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't really understand your question, it's about a guitar you build?



I'm starting my first guitar but im very sure of what i want. In this case i want to have the ajustable side of the truss rod near the end of the neck like the ernie ball guitars. 
My doubt is how i will approach this since i didn't find any trussrod already made for that purpose. I think i'll have to do somekind of piece to fit the existent adjustable one. But then again, that will increase the enght of it.
I was asking if you had any idea for it since you are making one like that.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 20, 2010)

If I remember well he modify one for for this guitar, but maybe cause of the 27", you just need to find one with the end like a circle and not a hole for the key, or it's something you ad on it? sorry I'm not expert about type of truss-rod


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 20, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> I'm starting my first guitar but im very sure of what i want. In this case i want to have the ajustable side of the truss rod near the end of the neck like the ernie ball guitars.
> My doubt is how i will approach this since i didn't find any trussrod already made for that purpose. I think i'll have to do somekind of piece to fit the existent adjustable one. But then again, that will increase the enght of it.
> I was asking if you had any idea for it since you are making one like that.


 
this?

STEWMAC.COM : Spoke Nut Hot Rod


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you very much Scherzo. Yeah, that's it.
I never knew that was the name for it so that's why i wasn't able to find them.

edit: Now i just have to find them in Europe.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 21, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> Thank you very much Scherzo. Yeah, that's it.
> I never knew that was the name for it so that's why i wasn't able to find them.
> 
> edit: Now i just have to find them in Europe.


stew mac can ship anywhere in the world! pretty quickly too. Just order other things you need from them so the shipping doesnt rape you.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you for the help for him 
maybe this afternoon, we will see...


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 21, 2010)

I know, i'm used to buy from the US but sometimes it gets really expensive with taxes. Just to let you know, next year in Portugal we'll have a 23% Tax!!! And they do the taxation without converting the currency and over the price of material and shipping!


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 24, 2010)

For waiting, an other "Dupont" guitar:

Little video...


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks awesome. Being a fan of suhr, spalted maple and hannes bridges - this is rather appealing. To re-iterate what others have said, Schaller is mad to not make a 7 string version. Maybe if enough of us bug them via email then they'll get the picture that there's a market?


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 24, 2010)

YEs we should ask that, maybe I can ask if I can find the e-mail of mister Hannes and ask him directly?


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 24, 2010)

I know he see the bridge, I'm close to be sure he know that by the way of forums, maybe this one or an other where I talk? I talk about this project in english only here, or I think he read the post on this topic...
If I'm not wrong, Mister hannes, can you send me a private message?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 24, 2010)

got to love the repentance solo.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good dude


----------



## yacker (Oct 24, 2010)

DNA42 said:


> YEs we should ask that, maybe I can ask if I can find the e-mail of mister Hannes and ask him directly?



I sent an email asking precisely that a month or two ago and have not gotten a response yet. He has come on this forum before and said that he wishes it would happen and that the first guitar he built was an extended range guitar. He's basically in our corner it seems. The impression I get is that it is really in the hands of the people in charge at schaller....and they seem to be pretty closed minded to anything that isn't a 6 string bridge.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh ok... last idea, if some-one want this bridge: do like me, go to see a luthier and ask if he can build himself, it works for me.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 27, 2010)

I will go take her tomorrow! But I don't think Ican post anything tomorrow cause of work & I will go take her late.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey every one, I don't have time for write so much, but I don't wanna let you without news.

How say what I feel in one word?
"It's okay, I can sale all of the rest of my guitars "

The neck is so sweet, beautiful colors, hard to take good pictures it's true...
cause the body can be orange, red, yellow, green too...

I'm so happy, she is a great guitar!
more later I don't have time xDPictures:


























































I take the pictures faster, they are bad...


I WIIIINNNN


----------



## yacker (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow...really looks like a spectacular guitar in every respect. That nut is really cool looking.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh thanks 

This guitar make me so happy  the best for myself.
I didn't sleep last night and I work hard and rive a long time too, but I cannot let you without video.

Don't think about bad playing or any else...My dad say stg real for me: she have the native american spirit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3lydT-NPKY


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2010)

superbe guitar!!!! it is worth the wait i am sure!!!!


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh yes, she is the best guitar I've never have in my hand


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im extremely glad you finally got your guitar. I really hope you enjoy it a lot, and play it to death.


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 31, 2010)

Be sure of that, she is the best guitar I've never played and I'm glad to see all my ideas can create a so good guitar!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 31, 2010)

the bridge which was made especially for you is really awesome!!!!


----------



## DNA42 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes I'm lucky to have this one


----------



## winstan69 (Jan 2, 2011)

that guitar (7 string lefty) is beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Daemon (Jan 2, 2011)

Belle bete =) !


----------



## youheardme (Jan 5, 2011)

Good work man!... that's awesome!


----------

